# Adding Active Link Into and Image



## Jaymie1989 (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi,

How can i add working links into an image?


----------



## lister (Aug 10, 2004)

You'll have to give a lot more detail on what you're trying to accomplish, the uses etc.

Do you want an image to be a clickable link in a webpage, forum or email. Or only part of the image? Does it have to be html, flash etc.

What programs do you have?


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi,

Sorry for the poor description.

I have an image that i want to add 3 clickable link into. Each link goes to the website where i have pointed it to.

E.g Text says Website and it goes to my website, Text says forum and it goes to my forum 

like that but all in one image. I have got dreamweaver CS3, Fireworks, Photoshop CS2.

I dont think it matters what format it is aslong as i can put it as my site logo in my phpBB3 forum


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

what a great question to have put in Web Development...

not sure what might have possessed you to put it in the digital photography forum... anyway

if you click the small red triangle at the right of your post you can ask that it be moved... please do not start a new thread, have this one moved


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

having multiple links inside an image means using an image map

using dream weaver & fireworks that is possible but quite complicated as you have to set an area of the image to be hotspot for the link

look in dreamweaver help for image maps as I haven't used DW in ages and forget how it works in that

this explains it briefly 
http://www.kasparius.com/tutorials/imagemap/index.htm

or slightly easier to understand
http://www.htmlgoodies.com/tutorials/image_maps/article.php/3479741


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks guys.

Iv got it working with Fireworks 8, I didnt know i could do it in there lol.

Does anyone know how i can insert it as my header in my phpBB3 forum?


----------

